# Who is Warren Farrell?



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, since the "Feminist" thread got closed in the Ladies Lounge before I got to ask my question I figure I'll ask it here. Who is Warren Farrell? Pardon my ignorance but I thought he was an ardent supporter of the Feminist movement which is why I was slightly surprised that he was being protested by feminist groups.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

bfree said:


> Who is Warren Farrell?


Feminist turned men's right activist.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Farrell

Wikipedia isn't very reliable, but gives you a basic overview if you are interested. Google will give you a bunch of articles.



bfree said:


> I was slightly surprised that he was being protested by feminist groups.


You shouldn't be. Once you are no longer useful or disagree with them on *anything*, these type of people will turn on you. Just ask Joss Whedon.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I remembered the name from a long time ago as being active in women's issues. Interesting dramatic change in philosophies he's had.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

bfree said:


> Thanks for the info. I remembered the name from a long time ago as being active in women's issues. Interesting dramatic change in philosophies he's had.


It actually isn't much of a change. 

What he seemed to be going for all along was equality and compassion for both sexes. 

All he seems to be saying about men is that for all the talk about men having all the power, they sure seem to be under one hell of an obligation to make money that he doesn't tend to be the one spending, do risky physical things, and die young.

Which doesn't deny that men have power, or that gender stereotypes exist, just that it's more complicated than it's sometimes portrayed to be.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I clicked on the link and saw him standing next to Alan Alda, who was in a bathrobe.

He's got to be a drip. He looks like a drip.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

We have forgotten that before we began calling this date rape and date fraud, we called it exciting. (pp. 314-315)



While the label “date rape” has helped women articulate the most dramatic aspect of dating from women’s perspective, men have no labels to help them articulate the most traumatic aspects of dating from their perspective. Now, of course, the most traumatic aspect is the possibility of being accused of date rape by a woman to whom he thought he was making love. If men did label the worst aspects of the traditional male role, though, they might label them “date robbery,” “date rejection,” “date responsibility,” “date fraud,” and “date lying.” (p.313, The Myth of Male Power, 1993 hardcover edition)

Evenings of paying to be rejected can feel like a male version of date rape. (p. 314)

Spousal rape legislation is blackmail waiting to happen. (p. 338)


“Incest is like a magnifying glass,” he told interviewer Philip Nobile. “In some circumstances it magnifies the beauty of the relationship, and in others it magnifies the trauma.”

The father-daughter scene, ineluctably complicated by feelings of dominance and control, is not nearly so sanguine. Despite some advertisements, calling explicitly for positive female experiences, Farrell discovered that 85 percent of the daughters admitted to having negative attitudes toward their incest. Only 15 percent felt positive about the experience. On the other hand, statistics from the vantage of the fathers involved were almost the reverse — 60 percent positive 10 percent mixed, and 20 percent negative. “Either men see these relationships differently,” comments Farrell, “or I am getting selective reporting from women.”


“I’m not recommending incest between parent and child, and especially not between father and daughter. The great majority of fathers can grasp the dynamics of positive incest intellectually. But in a society that encourages looking at women in almost purely sexual terms, I don’t believe they can translate this understanding into practice.”


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> We have forgotten that before we began calling this date rape and date fraud, we called it exciting. (pp. 314-315)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that ele!

Thanks for the tip. What a douche.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds to me like Mr Farrell embraced the Feminist cause because it would get him money and attention. And when that source dried up he embraced the next big loud thing. Maybe Mr Farrell only truly cares about Mr Farrell.

Of course if I were to be "fair" I would say that those are simply phrases taken totally out of context and manipulated to advance an agenda. But I've never been one to promote fairness.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

What Men?s Rights guru Warren Farrell actually said about the allegedly positive aspects of incest. (Note: it?s even more repugnant than that sounds.) | we hunted the mammoth


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Just goes to show that the so called "men's rights" activists can be just as disgusting and as the extreme, over the top feminist of yesterday like Andrea Dworkin and Susan Brownmiller.


----------

